# ISPConfig DNS Setup // Problem mit PTR Records



## engeliii23 (26. Feb. 2014)

Hallo zusammen

Ich habe mit ISPConfig ein MultiServer Setup erstellt, hauptsächlich für die DNS Synchronisation (Funzt auch alles ganz doll, war richtig begeistert! ).

Ich habe die einzelnen DNS Einträge erstellt, diese funktionieren auch super, sogar der Mailverkehr funktionierte auf Anhieb.

Das Problem ist jedoch, dass ich, sobald ich eine E-Mail an Gmail versenden möchte, folgenden Fehler erhalte:

```
<xyz@gmail.com>: host
    gmail-smtp-in.l.google.com[2a00:1450:4013:c00::1b] said: 550-5.7.1
    [<ipv6>] Our system has detected that this
    550-5.7.1 message does not meet IPv6 sending guidelines regarding PTR
    records 550-5.7.1 and authentication. Please review 550-5.7.1
    https://support.google.com/mail/?p=ipv6_authentication_error for more 550
    5.7.1 information. v48si6817345eeo.125 - gsmtp (in reply to end of DATA
    command)
```
Folglich kam ich zu den PTR Records, welche ich natürlich, da ich diese nicht kannte, auch nicht eingerichtet hatte.

Ich habe jetzt einiges versucht, und bin bis jetzt immer gescheitert. Letztes, was ich versucht habe, ist ein Post von falko selbst, funktionierte auch nicht, aber ich habe keinen Blassen, was ich falsch mache. HowtoForge Forums | HowtoForge - Linux Howtos and Tutorials - View Single Post - Mydns PTR records

Einige Fakten (Abgeändert, für besseres Verständnis gerne per PN):
Domain: example.com
    IPv4 Adressen: 1.2.3.4 5.6.7.8
    IPv6 Adressen: 2a00:101:11:112:1.2.3.4 2a00:101:11:112:5.6.7.8
    NS: ns1.ns.com ns2.ns.com ns3.ns.com

Das spannende ist, dass die Auflösung von 1.2.3.4 --> s1.example.com funktioniert, alles andere (Ipv4 & IPv6) jedoch nicht, und das auch ohne jeglichen Eintrag in den DNS.
Die Domain ansich ist bei whois.com registriert, dort sind ns1.ns.com, ns2.ns.com & ns3.ns.com eingetragen, somit sollte kein anderer DNS reinfunken, ist ja faktisch unmöglich.

Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen? 


Ich danke euch!


----------



## engeliii23 (28. Feb. 2014)

Ich habe die PTR Records jetzt nochmals richtig erstellt. Wenn ich die ns mit dig @ns1 ptr <reverse> teste, ist der Output korrekt vorhanden.

Kann es sein, dass mein bind9 die Reverse Einträge irgendwie noch "mitteilen" muss?


----------



## Till (28. Feb. 2014)

Reverse dns Einträge werden normalerweise im dns server des ISP gesetzt, der die IP verwaltet. wenn Du also Deine Ip nicht selbst bei der Ripe verwaltest, dannw ende Dich mal an Deinen ISP, von dem Du die IP hast und bitte ihn den PTR Record anzulegen.


----------



## engeliii23 (28. Feb. 2014)

>.> Das erklärt einiges..........

Ich danke dir! Dann schreibe ich den Provider mal an


----------

